# Edge + Corner memorizing letter pairs?



## DELToS (Mar 29, 2017)

If I assign a letter to each edge sticker, and again for corner stickers, how do I make sure I don't get them mixed up? So like when I'm solving edges, how do I make sure I don't accidentally do my corner memo? Will it work if I do a memory palace-type thing for edges and audio for corners?


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Mar 29, 2017)

Use images for corners, them audio edges.

when you use separate systems there shouldn't really be mix up.
And for corners, don't imagine it in a location, that's a little bit of a waste and takes more time that just flying through I find


----------



## leeo (Mar 29, 2017)

For notation, I use (EDGES_#_CORNERS) so that edge names are of the form E_ and corner names are of the form _C.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 29, 2017)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> Use images for corners, them audio edges.
> 
> when you use separate systems there shouldn't really be mix up.
> And for corners, don't imagine it in a location, that's a little bit of a waste and takes more time that just flying through I find



Multi BLD and big cube?


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Apr 1, 2017)

DELToS said:


> If I assign a letter to each edge sticker, and again for corner stickers, how do I make sure I don't get them mixed up? So like when I'm solving edges, how do I make sure I don't accidentally do my corner memo? Will it work if I do a memory palace-type thing for edges and audio for corners?





Lazy Einstein said:


> Multi BLD and big cube?


you need to set a specific order for each type of piece. for example, 3bld can be edges-corners and 4bld can be centers-wings-corners and 5bld is x-center - t-center - wings - midges - corners


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 1, 2017)

I use rooms for BigBLD so each piece type has its own room. My kitchen is only ever corners, etc.


----------

